# To @NickGurr



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 13, 2019)

Face reveal, you fucking npc hillbilly hick. I wanna laugh at your ugly ass profile picture.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 13, 2019)

Shut the fuck up you fat fucking attention whore cunt. I hope you get hit in gang crossfire. I want to electrocute you and scoop your eyes out.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

Posted like a true stupid fat nigger

Go eat a pizza faggot


----------



## Blitz (Apr 13, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Shut the fuck up you fat fucking attention whore cunt. I hope you get hit in gang crossfire. I want to electrocute you and scoop your eyes out.


High t


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lol


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 13, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Shut the fuck up you fat fucking attention whore cunt. I hope you get hit in gang crossfire. I want to electrocute you and scoop your eyes out.


Why are you so mad? All because I don’t want to lose weight right now? You’re such a loser.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 13, 2019)

Trapstarboy01 said:


> Lol


@Silence


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Why are you so mad? All because I don’t want to lose weight right now? You’re such a loser.


Lick your cheeto covered fingers and stick them in the nearest electric socket


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 13, 2019)

Everybody here is racist as hell. No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Everybody here is racist as hell. No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.


Did you ever get laid?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Everybody here is racist as hell. No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU HIDEOUS FAGGOT


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 13, 2019)

Trapstarboy01 said:


> Lol


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Apr 13, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 40495


Cope.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2019)

NIgs me


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 13, 2019)

If you guys somehow get laid, somethings wrong with those girls.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> If you guys somehow get laid, somethings wrong with those girls.


There's something wrong with every toilet. They all have a brain disease.


----------



## Heirio (Apr 13, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Everybody here is racist as hell. No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.


*>this is why you inkel*


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2019)

Heirio said:


> *
> View attachment 40498
> *


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 14, 2019)

he wants to jack off to him


----------



## quinn24 (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Why are you so mad? All because I don’t want to lose weight right now? You’re such a loser.


t. foid


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 14, 2019)

Hippo nigger


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Everybody here is racist as hell. No wonder why you fucks can’t get laid.



bluepilled redditor cuck.

"If I placate minorities Becky will Fuck me" yes while she gets Tyrone on the side you absolute mong.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 14, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> bluepilled redditor cuck.
> 
> "If I placate minorities Becky will Fuck me" yes while she gets Tyrone on the side you absolute mong.


*He would only get to lick off the cream left from tyrone boyo*


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 14, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *He would only get to lick off the cream left from tyrone boyo*


obviously


----------



## androidcel (Apr 14, 2019)

*200 ng/dl HIGH T BEAST*


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 14, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *He would only get to lick off the cream left from tyrone boyo*


creams me


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 14, 2019)

Fuck all of you.


----------



## Jaded (Apr 14, 2019)

Fat cunt


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Fuck all of you.


Youre probably the only black man on earth with a micropenis

Literally beetlejuice mogs you (the little black man, not the retard movie character)


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Fuck all of you.


----------



## Silence (Apr 14, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (May 14, 2019)

Silence said:


> Lol.


----------



## Wincel (May 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 53319


yes bro


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

Wincel said:


> yes bro


thx doc


----------



## Insomniac (May 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> thx doc


*Head of Doctors *


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>


----------



## Hunter (May 14, 2019)

dont bully him, hes just a kid.

also lose weight.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 14, 2019)

Hunter said:


> dont bully him, hes just a kid.
> 
> also lose weight.


Then he should know this place as a kid.


----------



## NickGurr (May 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Then he should know this place as a kid.


lose weight you coon

hope the kkk burns your shit colored skin on a cross


----------



## Insomniac (May 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Then he should know this place as a kid.


17 years, 8 months


----------



## NickGurr (May 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> 17 years, 8 months


your opinion doesnt matter until the clock strikes 12 am on your birthday


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 40494


----------



## DarknLost (May 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> All because I don’t want to lose weight right now?


Why are you on this site then?


----------



## Insomniac (May 14, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Go eat a pizza faggot


He should try your recipe tbh
https://looksmax.org/threads/craving-pizza-try-my-recipe.19009/


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/craving-pizza-try-my-recipe.19009/


Craves me


----------



## Fat cunt (May 14, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Fat cunt


sup


----------



## DarknLost (May 14, 2019)

@blackoutwhitein getting mad be like




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## blackoutgayin (May 14, 2019)

*end your life you negroid swine. I wish you were picking cotton just like your ancestors did and they got raped by ubermenschen. degenerative extraterrestrial fucker take a knife and sit in a bath and slit ur fucking wrist.*


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

blackoutgayin said:


> *end your life you negroid swine. I wish you were picking cotton just like your ancestors did and they got raped by ubermenschen. degenerative extraterrestrial fucker take a knife and sit in a bath and slit ur fucking wrist.*


----------



## blackoutgayin (May 14, 2019)

_*i way for you to looksmax would be to send you to auzchswitzch you fucking fat subhuman pigfucker 70 iq nigger. I absolutely despise niggers who attempt to express their fucking agendas and opinions*_


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 14, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> @blackoutwhitein getting mad be like




Jesus christ you mother fucking niggerjew what the actual fuck I played that shit at max volume without headphones fuck


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Jesus christ you mother fucking niggerjew what the actual fuck I played that shit at max volume without headphones fuck


> r/jesuschristreddit


----------



## DarknLost (May 14, 2019)

weissbier said:


> niggerjew


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > r/jesuschristreddit
> View attachment 53483



> r/wooooosh


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

weissbier said:


> View attachment 53487


JoinedFeb


DarknLost said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> JoinedFeb
> 
> View attachment 53489



JoinedOct 20, 2018Messages6,547


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 14, 2019)

blackoutgayin said:


> *end your life you negroid swine. I wish you were picking cotton just like your ancestors did and they got raped by ubermenschen. degenerative extraterrestrial fucker take a knife and sit in a bath and slit ur fucking wrist.*


@NickGurr you’re going down a rough path. Punk ass kid.


----------



## fobos (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

weissbier said:


> View attachment 53487


2019Messages


----------



## Insomniac (May 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> you’re going down a rough path


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 53549


----------



## NickGurr (May 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> @NickGurr you’re going down a rough path. Punk ass kid.


DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT YOU FAT FUCKING BOAR


----------



## heroinfather (May 14, 2019)

fun times


----------



## quinn24 (May 14, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> fun times


----------



## DarknLost (May 15, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Jesus christ you mother fucking niggerjew what the actual fuck I played that shit at max volume without headphones fuck


I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME


larp


----------



## Sizzurp (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME



A void was sitting next to you? that sounds about right, a empty space, Aint no girl finna sit to a sad depressed emo boy.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME


This is my thread. Get out of here with your bullshit.


----------



## DarknLost (May 15, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> This is my thread. Get out of here with your bullshit.


Idgaf


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Idgaf


Gay ass. Looking at dicks and shit.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 15, 2019)

blackoutgayin said:


> *end your life you negroid swine. I wish you were picking cotton just like your ancestors did and they got raped by ubermenschen. degenerative extraterrestrial fucker take a knife and sit in a bath and slit ur fucking wrist.*


alt game strong @heroinfather


----------



## heroinfather (May 15, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> alt game strong @heroinfather


not me, if I wanted to roast someone id do it on my main. I think ik who it is though by the typing style


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 15, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> not me, if I wanted to roast someone id do it on my main. I think ik who it is though by the typing style


@NickGurr


----------



## NickGurr (May 15, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> @NickGurr


nope, probably blackoutwhitein talking to himself


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME


Shuffles me


----------



## NickGurr (May 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Shuffles me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> View attachment 53633


hairs me


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Shuffles me


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I WAS IN THE BUS TODAY,LISTENING TO MUSIC,IT WAS ON SHUFFLE AND I FORGOT THIS WAS SAVED TO MY FILES,AND IT JUST STARTED PLAYING,WHILE RANDOM FOID WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME



WTF BRO AAAAAAARGHHHH ARRRRRGHHHH THAT IS UNACCAPTABLE BRO MAN FUCCCCCCK


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 53647


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 53430


Gasms me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 17, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> @blackoutwhitein getting mad be like
> View attachment 53430


Bro that's really loud


----------



## Vishnuk (May 17, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Why are you so mad? All because I don’t want to lose weight right now? You’re such a loser.


Fat cunt die


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 17, 2019)

Why are you niggers still replying to this old thread?


----------



## Ritalincel (May 18, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 53430


rip headphone users


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 18, 2019)

i like 8=D


----------



## Demonstrator (May 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> rip headphone users


----------



## Insomniac (May 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> rip headphone users


blares me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 18, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> i like 8=D


> /s


----------



## Insomniac (May 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> View attachment 55172


I don’t think he’s being sarcastic tbh bro
https://looksmax.org/threads/guys-i-think-im-gay.19492/


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 18, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>


HAHAHAH


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

NickGurr


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> nigger


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

NickGurr said:


>


hairs me


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

@blackoutwhitein has friends in high places


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @blackoutwhitein has friends in high places
> View attachment 55858


kikes me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 55891


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

s


----------



## Ritalincel (May 20, 2019)

He's finally free.


----------



## Warlockcel (May 20, 2019)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNPPPPPPPPPPPPCCCC


----------



## Insomniac (May 20, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> He's finally free.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## FrailPaleStaleMale (May 21, 2019)

jfl at this thread


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

Warlockcel said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNPPPPPPPPPPPPCCCC


----------



## Warlockcel (May 21, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (May 21, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> If you guys somehow get laid, somethings wrong with those girls.


they don't lol. only guys on here that get laid are teens and chadlites. the older guys are autistic.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2019)

Why is he hardbanned? Jfl!


----------



## Insomniac (May 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Why is he hardbanned? Jfl!


so we can’t even pm him anymore? 

mods must answER for this


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

NickGurr


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)

Face reveal, you fucking npc hillbilly hick. I wanna laugh at your ugly ass profile picture.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 26, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Face reveal, you fucking npc hillbilly hick. I wanna laugh at your ugly ass profile picture.


You ain’t gonna do a damn thing, little boy.


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 26, 2019)

Not even one letter. XD


----------



## TBOLT (May 27, 2019)

lose weight


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2019)

NickGurr


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> NickGurr
> View attachment 58755


Sad shit, man.


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 7, 2019)

@NickGurr keep crying for me u turboautist


----------



## john2 (May 23, 2020)

Keep crying for the Romanian Ogre.


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 28, 2021)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Face reveal, you fucking npc hillbilly hick. I wanna laugh at your ugly ass profile picture.


Shut the fuck up you stupid nigger


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (May 28, 2021)

Chintuck22,

You have a received a verbal warning from N1666 for the post "To @NickGurr":



> Shut the fuck up you stupid nigger


Additional comments: Necro bumping 2 year old thread,

You can read the rules of the site here:
Rules and FAQ | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics​Welcome to Looksmax! This is a community for men that wish to improve their looks, as well as become more successful in life. If you are interested in looking better, attracting the opposite sex, becoming wealthy, gaining status, being rated, or just all around becoming the best version of...



looksmax.org
Thank you.


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 28, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Chintuck22,
> 
> You have a received a verbal warning from N1666 for the post "To @NickGurr":
> 
> ...



Only applies if OP reports my thread for necrobump though


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 28, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1153573


cholossus


----------

